# EN: He was sat at the counter [sic]



## margauxktp

Bonjour,

J’ai lu aujourd’hui dans un livre ‘he was sat at the counter’ et la forme employée a piquée ma curiosité. Je ne pense pas que c’est le genre de formule que j’emploierai? ‘He was sitting’ me parait mieux puisqu’en général on reste assis plus d’une seconde.

Je ne pense pas que j’emploierai le verbe ‘sit’ au participe présent peu importe la phrase, la forme +ing me paraît tout simplement plus correcte dans n’importe situation.

Un avis sur la question?


----------



## olivier68

Oui… mais je pense qu'ici il s'agit d'une forme passive : _on le fit (s')asseoir au comptoir_. A vérifier car je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une tournure complètement correcte avec "to sit". Par contre, pour reprendre une tournure passive, on peut envisager sans problème : _he was asked/told/forced to sit at the counter_.


----------



## Maître Capello

On trouve en effet ce tour, mais il est incorrect : _He was sat_ .

Pour le sens passif, on dit : _He was *seated*_ = On l'a fait asseoir, on lui a indiqué un endroit où s'asseoir.

Sinon on choisira entre _was sitting_ et _sat_ selon le contexte :

_He *was sitting* at the counter_ = Il *était assis* au comptoir. / Il *était en train de s'asseoir* au comptoir.
_He *was sitting down* at the counter_ = Il *était en train de s'asseoir* au comptoir.
_He *sat* at the counter_ = Il *était assis* au comptoir. / Il *s'assit/s'est assis* au comptoir.
_He *sat down* at the counter = Il *s'assit/s'est assis* au comptoir._


----------



## Oddmania

"_I was sat_" (au lieu de "_I was sitting_") est extrêmement courant en anglais britannique, mais probablement plus dans la langue parlée qu'écrite. En revanche, je ne pense pas du tout que ce soit usuel en anglais nord-américain. A mon sens, c'est un régionalisme britannique.


----------



## Gemsh

C'est exact ! Cette phrase m'énerve   car c'est une faute de grammaire, mais tout le monde en Grande Bretagne l'emploie. On entend souvent << (I/he/she) was stood >> au lieu de << was standing >>.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette faute de grammaire est-elle également fréquente en Australie ?


----------



## Gemsh

Non, mais je vivais à Londres. Je n'avais jamais entendu cette construction avant mon séjour.


----------



## olivier68

Discussion intéressante… mais qui m'a l'air compliquée au vu du nombre de sites qui en parlent sur internet et même des fils que l'on trouve sur WR (essentiellement dans les forums anglo-anglais). L'idée générale, comme l'indique Oddmania, est que c'est grammaticalement plutôt incorrect et plus restreint au Royaume-Uni.

Capello m'a repris - sans doute à juste titre, ce matin - en indiquant que j'aurais dû écrire : "He was seated".
Mon souci est que mon "Harrap's" bilingue mentionne au moins deux exemples troublants :
[article "(to) sit"] : "to sit a child on the table"
[article "asseoir"] : "sit him down on the grass"

So… "to sit" apparaît ici comme transitif… donc pourquoi en exclure une forme passive et se reporter sur "to seat"??? 

Ai-je loupé un truc ?


----------



## olivier68

So… what?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le problème est que comme l'a déjà relevé Oddmania, _was sat_ ne signifie pas ici _was seated_, mais bien _was sitting_ !

Ce n'est guère que pour un petit enfant que l'on peut dire qu'on l'assoit, auquel cas _was sat_ n'est pas faux.


----------



## Gemsh

Maître Capello said:


> Le problème est que comme l'a déjà relevé Oddmania, _was sat_ ne signifie pas ici _was seated_, mais bien _was sitting_ !



Yes, you're right. Often, British people will say something like, "I was stood there on the doorstep when..." In reality, it should be, "I was standing", because "I was stood" literally means someone picked me up and placed me on the doorstep as if I were a statue. Equally, they'll say, "I was sat there for ages waiting," when it should be, "I was sitting." However, this form is quite common in spoken British English.


----------



## Locape

I had no idea!! I once heard someone say "I was stood" on a TV series, I thought he was drunk and couldn't speak correctly! So it's just BE, not AE. 😲


----------



## frenchifried

Some British people (not all) say I was sat  or I was stood, but it shows a regrettable lack of - um -  grammatical knowledge!


----------



## Keith Bradford

In fact, according to Google Ngram Viewer, some 98.8% of British writers will use "he was sitting" or (more formal) "he was seated", which are the grammatically correct versions.  In fiction, which is where we might expect to find colloquial forms, "he was sat" is even rarer.

I think you can take it that this use of "sat" is entirely colloquial, spoken, English.


----------

